# OCZ Technology Group Inc (OCZ)



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

not too long ago, quite a few people are attracted to OCZ, even at around $9 and thinking that SSD is the way forward (it is getting more common, and it does perform much better, but still very expensive for consumer product IMO, only 128 / 256 GB)

What happened to OCZ recently? price dropped to $7 range.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Copperfield Research threw out a hit piece regarding alleged fraud:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/53435574/OCZ-The-Master-of-SSD-Shady-Suspect-Deceitful


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

curious one has to keep an eye on the kinds of people that recommend these kinds of stocks.

usually they're back again & again w these kinds of touts.

read between my lines.
don't read my lips.

(signed)
watchful piecrust


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Intel is the only one who can possibly make a profit in this biz because they own their own foundry. Even so, their SSD unit has yet to break even (Last year's conference call discussion). Enough said.


----------



## MikeT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ocz owns a large chunk of the intellectual property that goes into the higher end ssd's. Who owns the manufacturing is irrelevant once they hit the mass market. Just look at ARM for a prime example.

However, Ocz got knocked down by a report of 'potential' fraud and of a real criminal record of their CEO (trading stolen electronics for weed 12 years ago).

I haven't bought any since it took the hit, but I also haven't sold any either. I'm waiting to see how it plays out. I like the tech and the timing, but trust of the CEO/bankers is vital and I would have liked to see more transparency on the issue.

(I'm long both ARMH and OCZ).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There's no question that SSD will become mainstream. HDDs are the weakest link of current computers. SSDs are smaller, quieter, cooler and noticeable faster

I'd love to invest in the technology, but not in potential fraud or dinosaurs like Intel


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Watch out for earnings tonight


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Causalien said:


> Intel is the only one who can possibly make a profit in this biz because they own their own foundry. Even so, their SSD unit has yet to break even (Last year's conference call discussion). Enough said.


Right ... "Lite-On will be supplying SSDs on an oem basis to Intel ... one possible explanation is that with current memory shortages - companies (like Intel) seeing strong SSD sales demands can fill gaps in their me-too consumer SSD product lines more economically by buying in complete 3rd party SSDs which use the same controllers from others who have already secured their chip supplies at lower prices" ... ok, where was I ...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

mode3sour said:


> There's no question that SSD will become mainstream. HDDs are the weakest link of current computers. SSDs are smaller, quieter, cooler and noticeable faster. I'd love to invest in the technology, but not in potential fraud or dinosaurs like Intel


Well, OCZ started out with products for us enthusiasts but I'm thinking they're becoming a grown up company with grown up products ... fyi ... http://www.storagesearch.com/ocz.html ... Intel a dinosaur ... not.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> curious one has to keep an eye on the kinds of people that recommend these kinds of stocks. usually they're back again & again w these kinds of touts. read between my lines. don't read my lips.
> (signed) watchful piecrust


We're back  OCZ is trading at $8.10 premarket 08:35h ... looks like I'll be selling most of what I picked up on that dip ... more gas for the ... new boat ... nice


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

rikk said:


> We're back  OCZ is trading at $8.10 premarket 08:35h ... looks like I'll be selling most of what I picked up on that dip ... more gas for the ... new boat ... nice


Fwiw ... well today didn't go too badly, got in early, sold most of the shares I picked up on that past dip, made a few dollars ... and am left with 4000 shares at $8.34 ... I'm thinking I'll have those for awhile, so be it


----------



## oob (Apr 4, 2011)

What's the fascination with OCZ? Has someone run a compelling valuation on this or something?
Why not SNDK?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

oob said:


> What's the fascination with OCZ? Has someone run a compelling valuation on this or something?
> Why not SNDK?


Actually nothing ... I think what's happened is Curious Reader inadvertently gave it its own thread. 

Here's an idea ... how about under "Investing" there be "Equities" and under Equities there be threads for various equities ... e.g. SU, RCI.B, whatever ... that would provide some interesting reading I would think ... just sent the suggestion to the administrator.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

rikk said:


> Actually nothing ... I think what's happened is Curious Reader inadvertently gave it its own thread.


It started from another thread - some posters are fascinated by OCZ and are happy at $9+ or something, and then one day I saw it dropped to $7-8 and created this thread to wonder why were they so fascinated


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

*Article*

Article on OCZ ... http://seekingalpha.com/article/268989-making-the-case-for-ocz-technology?source=yahoo ... fwiw, now have 5000 shares in the RSP under do not open until 2014 ... adios until then


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Fwiw ... picked up another 1000 shares at $6.56 for trade this morning on the belief that the current selloff is Indilinx managers selling their shares ... we'll see.


----------

